# 32GB Verizon Galaxy S3



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

Ok I got a question I already ordered my Samsung Galaxy S3 from Verizon and I should have it next Thursday. I was wondering does the 32GB model actually have 32GB of internal memory? Or is it 16GB of internal memory with a 16GB micro SD card? Yes I already ordered it and I don't even know! lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

32 gb internal


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

A 32GB version will have 32GB internal plus the expandable SD slot. Anything else would be false advertising.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

its actually 32 gigs also. not 29.something


----------



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

Awesome!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jhanford (Jun 11, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> its actually 32 gigs also. not 29.something


Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki

Actually your internal storage is shared with the installed apps on /data. This partition, for me (VZW 32GB) is 26,895MB

FYI: /mnt/sdcard effectively maps to /data/media


----------

